# Torrent Sites



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone use these on a regular basis? Which do you find the best?

I am looking to possibly get some epub files and my normal torrent site, BTjunkie, is a bit lacking.

Rob


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> Anyone use these on a regular basis? Which do you find the best?
> 
> I am looking to possibly get some epub files and my normal torrent site, BTjunkie, is a bit lacking.
> 
> Rob


I don't use Torrents unless they are a last resort. If I do have to make use of a Torrent file then I use a simple Firefox plug-in.

There are better/safer places to get epub files from. Personally I use forums and Usenet. Also be sure to check out the post I made some time ago on UK public libraries. You can get most books free, legitimately.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

feenix said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use these on a regular basis? Which do you find the best?
> ...


Hi Feenix.. Tried to PM you but couldn't get through... perhaps your mailbox is full? Thanks for reply, unfortunately some of it went over my head as I am I.T-challenged... Some things I know, most things I don't... the references to Firefox plug in and Usenet in particular.

That aside, what really interested me was the comment on borrowing such files from the public library... I currently have mobility issues and getting out to the library with a bag of books is a serious chore, so this would be a perfect solution for me.

My local library managers, unfortunately, are still in the process of 'thinking about getting involved' so that's a no-no for some considerable time, I'm afraid. Could you recommend some forums that I could visit? Needless to say I'm not looking to make a profit on all this - I'm prepared to pay reasonable fees, but to be quite honest I think that the ebook retailers are taking the proverbial with their charges, which seem to be just a little cheaper than buying the actual book.

Grateful for any help/advice.

Rob


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> Hi Feenix.. Tried to PM you but couldn't get through... perhaps your mailbox is full? Thanks for reply, unfortunately some of it went over my head as I am I.T-challenged... Some things I know, most things I don't... the references to Firefox plug in and Usenet in particular.
> 
> That aside, what really interested me was the comment on borrowing such files from the public library... I currently have mobility issues and getting out to the library with a bag of books is a serious chore, so this would be a perfect solution for me.
> 
> ...


Not sure whats up with my PMs, (they seem to be a law unto themselves at times), I'll check them later.

I'll reply on this thread though for your other queries as it may help some other members in the future.

The add-on for Firefox is available on the Mozilla site and is called FireTorrent. You can read about it HERE

Usenet is probably more commonly known as 'newsgroups' currently. You can find out more HERE

Not all UK libraries insist that you be a local resident, and some don't need to see you more than once (if at all) before allowing membership. Check out my comments on the bottom section for ones I've managed to join and how I managed to join them. If I know what the joining criteria is, I've noted it down.

Here is a list of the current UK library collections and addresses for those that I know of.

I've only listed ebooks, and not the audio-books.

Aberdeenshire http://aberdeenshirelibraries.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 759

Non-fiction 88

Derby http://derbycity.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 1568

Non-fiction 362

Dorset http://ebooks.dorsetforyou.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 707

Non-fiction 131

Dundee http://dundeecity.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 488

Non-fiction 123

Essex http://essex.bookaisle.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 486

Non-fiction 349

Hampshire http://hampshirelibrary.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 1450

Non-fiction 514

Herts http://herts.lib.overdrive.com

Ebooks

Fiction 462

Non-fiction 167

Liverpool http://liverpool.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 647

Non-fiction 219

London libraries consortium http://llc.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 1134

Non-fiction 584

Luton http://lutonlibraries.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 1309

Non-fiction 691

Manchester UK http://manchesterdownload.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 1017

Non-fiction 639

Newcastle http://newcastle.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 467

Non-fiction 430

Norfolk http://digitallibrary.norfolk.gov.uk/

Ebooks

Fiction 1520

Non-fiction 557

Oldham http://oldham.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 221

Non-fiction 54

Suffolk http://suffolklibraries.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 2088

Non-fiction 500

Surrey http://surreycc.lib.overdrive.com

Ebooks

Fiction 274

Non-fiction 192

Warwickshire https://warwickshire.libraryebooks.co.uk/site/EB/ebooks/

Ebooks

Fiction 97 - 139

Non-fiction 54 - 58

Windsor and Maidenhead http://rbwm.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 373

Non-fiction 23

York http://yorklibraries.lib.overdrive.com/

Ebooks

Fiction 155

Non-fiction 451

Here is a list of joining requirements (where known);

Aberdeenshire  Take proof of your name and address, such as a driving licence or utilities bill to one of our libraries and complete a registration form.

Derby Local residents can join on-line. Work, study or visit can join at branch.

Dorset Anyone who lives, works or studies in Dorset, can join Dorset libraries at any of our 34 branches. It is free to join!

Dundee Membership of Dundee City Libraries is free and anyone who lives, works or studies in the city is eligible to join

Essex - allow you to join on-line. Emails you a membership number immediately upon application. Anyone in the UK can join.

Hampshire Membership criteria is 'live, work, study' in Hampshire. But there is an on-line option, so may be worth a go, particularly if you live in an adjoining county.

Herts On-line application.

Liverpool - allow you to join on-line. States that they will send membership card to you in the post, but you then have to call into any Liverpool branch to have card authorised.

London - allow you to join on-line, but you have to collect your library card from a London library. Proof of UK ID required at time of Pick-up.

Luton No Information on website. Wrote to librarian and got the following reply "You'll need to come to one of our libraries in Luton to join. All you need is to provide recent proof (less than 3 months) of your current address and full name. Examples of acceptable I/D include a Council Tax payment book, driving licence, utilities bill, bank statement, etc."

Manchester - allow you to join on-line but you have to collect your library card from a Manchester library. Utility letter required to prove your address (anywhere in the UK allowed)

Newcastle Over 14, proof of address on next visit to library

Norfolk  Need to be based in area to join (work, live or study).

Oldham (near Greater Manchester) Joining criteria unclear from website. Confirmed reports of on-line enrolment from adjoining counties.

South Ayrshire Unsure of number of books due to setup of catalogue. You can join the library if you are a resident of South Ayrshire and if you work in South Ayrshire. Please note you will have limited privileges until you complete your registration at any South Ayrshire Library.

Suffolk

Live, work or visit Suffolk, you can complete the online form or go to any Suffolk library with proof of identification.

Surrey - allow you to join on-line as an elibrary member, will email you a virtual library card. Anyone in the UK can join.

Warwickshire Need to be based in the area to join (work, live or study)

Windsor & Maidenhead On-line join. Probably the standard reside, work or study.

Wokingham Not an Over-drive service. Stock unknown. See site for details.

York Live, work or study in York. Can join on-line

And one last library I'd like to mention is the Singapore library. Free to join, even for foreigners and it has by far the largest collection of both audio books and ebooks. You will however have to follow my instructions exactly or you may not find the right section of the library.

Singapore have a much larger collection of both Ebooks and Audio-books than the whole of the UK put together. Whats more is that its possible to join and use/read/listen to these books as well, legitimately.

Below are the links and/or information you will need to use this service. Its up to four books out at any one time, but I canâ€™t see any limitation on how many accounts you have 

First go to this site; HERE

And then click on the radio button "Foreigner without FIN"

Type in a random 6 digit number (NI number perhaps without the letters) and fill in the rest and register.

Make sure to write down the 6 digit # though as you use this to log in with and they don't email you on account creation, regardless of the on-screen message, it just works.

Having completed the above you can simply go to HERE(you may want to bookmark this page) in future. You log in with the 6 digit number you choose above, and your username.

And I hope all of that is of some help/use to anyone who takes the time to read this post. And I hope that no-one else needs any more long winded explanations 

Seriously though, if you have any more questions, then fire away. I'm off to see if my PM bin is full or something.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> Anyone use these on a regular basis? Which do you find the best?
> 
> I am looking to possibly get some epub files and my normal torrent site, BTjunkie, is a bit lacking.
> 
> Rob


Just searched BTjunkie with "epub" and it shows

quite a few hits, in particular one that has over

6,000 books!!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I meant to say as well, one of the best forums, and certainly one to start with is Bolt

You will also want to pick yourself up a copy of Calibre. In addition to converting your ebooks into any format you wish (pdf to epub etc), it can also, with the correct plug-ins be used to strip out DRM (Digital Rights Management) from your library of books.


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

feenix said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Feenix.. Tried to PM you but couldn't get through... perhaps your mailbox is full? Thanks for reply, unfortunately some of it went over my head as I am I.T-challenged... Some things I know, most things I don't... the references to Firefox plug in and Usenet in particular.
> ...


what brilliant advice, i love reading and i will try the singapore site. thanks


----------



## wheelnut (Jan 6, 2011)

some of the torrent sites can be very dodgy, make sure you have a good security and anti-virus package


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

wheelnut said:


> some of the torrent sites can be very dodgy, make sure you have a good security and anti-virus package


You need more than that, a vpn or seedbox is invaluable.


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Why do you use a vpn or seedbox avidfan?

I've torrented a few years and not had a serious infection, nothing that a decent antivirus won't pick up anyway.

Do you mean for patches/cracks that turn out to be trojans?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rooi neus said:


> Why do you use a vpn or seedbox avidfan?


It has nothing to do with virus or trojan infections.:wink1:

It has to do with protecting yourself whilst downloading "copyright" material.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> rooi neus said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you use a vpn or seedbox avidfan?
> ...


But Stan, that wouldn't be an issue. Downloading copyrighted material is illeagal and nobody would do that! :hypocrite: :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Stan said:


> rooi neus said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you use a vpn or seedbox avidfan?
> ...


What Stan said  when you use torrent sites everyone can see your ip address and can see what you're downloading-that's how people get caught!


----------



## mhocking (Feb 11, 2011)

Usenet is the way to go. Subsribe to a decent binary newserver & grab Newsbin & you are away. I have never used a torrent site - too many fakes files & usenet is much quicker IMHO.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

mhocking said:


> I have never used a torrent site - too many fakes files & usenet is much quicker IMHO.
> 
> Mark


That's why you use private torrent sites where there are no fake files, I don't know what the speeds are like on usenet but I get extremely fast d/l speeds-a 1gb file can take easily less than 30 minutes-I've d/l Linux o/s in 40 minutes!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

avidfan said:


> ..... I don't know what the speeds are like on usenet but I get extremely fast d/l speeds-a 1gb file can take easily less than 30 minutes-I've d/l Linux o/s in 40 minutes!


Usenet will download at your maximum download speed. If you have a 20mb connection, then you will download at 20mb, and you don't lose any speed to upload, as you're not uploading


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

feenix said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I don't know what the speeds are like on usenet but I get extremely fast d/l speeds-a 1gb file can take easily less than 30 minutes-I've d/l Linux o/s in 40 minutes!
> ...


Mmm, I might have to look into that!


----------

